# the other side of the atlantic..



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.dubyadubyadubya.com/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( :'( :-X
I've fw this to one of my sons, who is about your age and we have many discussions about this topic!!
A sad world we live in


----------

